# SOUS VIDE SOFT BOILED EGGS



## Sowsage (Jan 21, 2020)

Figured I would give this a shot. My son thought it would be fun to try it out. He likes over easy eggs to dip his toast in so thats what we were shooting for. Cooked whites and a runny yolk. We dropped the eggs into a pot of boiling water for 3min then directly into an ice water bath for one min. Then into this sous vide pot set at 145° for 45min.

















They came out pretty good.  But man were they a pain to peel lol. The white was firm and the yolk was runny but not too runny. It was thick. We also had some maple sausage patties and cinimon Apple brioche French toast
	

		
			
		

		
	














It was a fun experiment to do with my son and the outcome was delicious. Thanks for looking!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks like a tasty meal!  I know vinegar added helps soften the shell, but not sure where it’d be added in the process with Sous vide.  Maybe someone can chime in that knows!

BTW, I love cooking with my kids and they love it too... whether it’s the smoker/grill, cast iron, Sous vide, etc.  Awesome your son was involved...  Nice work!


----------



## xray (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice looking breakfast. I’m not a big breakfast sweets guy (pancakes/waffles etc etc)...but  I really wanna tear that french toast to pieces! It looks phenomenal!

Haven’t gotten around to using the SV for eggs yet. I’ve been making some in the Instant Pot for pickling with great results.

Glad to see your son is trying new things and experimenting with food. He’s gonna be a hell of a cook!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 21, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks like a tasty meal!  I know vinegar added helps soften the shell, but not sure where it’d be added in the process with Sous vide.  Maybe someone can chime in that knows!


Thanks! I have read that somewhere before. Never tried it. The part about these that was so bad is they were so soft it was hard to handle them without damaging the white. And they were pretty fresh eggs. I know the more fresh they are the harder it is to peel.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 21, 2020)

xray said:


> Nice looking breakfast. I’m not a big breakfast sweets guy (pancakes/waffles etc etc)...but  I really wanna tear that french toast to pieces! It looks phenomenal!
> 
> Haven’t gotten around to using the SV for eggs yet. I’ve been making some in the Instant Pot for pickling with great results.
> 
> Glad to see your son is trying new things and experimenting with food. He’s gonna be a hell of a cook!


Thanks! I'm not usually a sweets guy myself. But the kids like that stuff so if thats what we are making thats what I'll eat. I'm more of a steak and eggs kind of guy...or breakfast sandwich. Chorizo and eggs is always nice too. My son does enjoy doing things in the kitchen. And kids are always more likely to try new things if they were involved in the whole process.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2020)

That makes a great point!  BTW, was not trying to take away from your breakfast.  That looks top notch and the fact ya made it with your son... even better!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 21, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> BTW, was not trying to take away from your breakfast.


No worries I didnt take it that way at all!and Yep ..mom slept in so me and the boys made breakfast for when she got up. Thats what made this breakfast so good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2020)

With soft boiled eggs it’s easier to cut the top off and serve in the shell. If you really want to get all the peel off, strike the side of the egg near the bottom with a knife (watch your hands and fingers if you’re holding the egg. Then work the peel up.   An help yo peel under running cold water.
For perfect soft boiled eggs I wouldn’t waste the effort using Sous vide. 6-6 1/2 minutes gentle boil.  2 minutes in an ice bath. Then peel.


----------



## dr k (Jan 21, 2020)

Baldwin's  link has the info below.


			A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking
		


*Perfect Egg*
The custardy texture of the white and yolk of the so called "perfect egg" is caused by the denaturing of the egg protein conalbumin at 148°F (64.5°C). In Figure 4.1, we observe that the denaturing of the protein ovotransferrin at 144°F (62°C) causes the egg white to coagulate (This, 2006, Chap 3).

Place egg in a 148°F (64.5°C) water bath for 45 minutes to 1 hour. Crack egg and serve immediately.





Figure 4.1: Pictures of intact eggs cooked in a water bath for 75 minutes at temperatures ranging from 136°F (57.8°C) to 152°F (66.7°C). From left-to-right and top-to-bottom, the water bath temperature was 136.0°F (57.8°C), 138.0°F (58.9°C), 140.0°F (60.0°C), …, 152°F (66.7°C).

*Pasteurized in Shell Egg*
While only 1 in 10,000–20,000 intact shell eggs contain hazardous levels of Salmonella enteritidis (McGee, 2004; Snyder, 2006), Grade A eggs were implicated in 82% of outbreaks between 1985 and 1991 (Mishu et al., 1994). Therefore, when working with highly susceptible or immune compromised populations, pasteurized eggs should always be used in dishes which call for raw eggs (e.g., chocolate mousses).

Place egg in a 135°F (57°C) water bath for at least 1 hour and 15 minutes (Schuman et al., 1997).

Pasteurized intact eggs can be stored and used just like raw eggs. While the properties of the egg yolk are unaffected, the egg white is milky compared to a raw egg. Whipping time is significantly longer for pasteurized eggs, but the final whip volume is nearly the same (Schuman et al., 1997).


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 21, 2020)

Awesome breakfast! And interesting experiment with eggs too....  :-)


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 21, 2020)

That toast does look killer, yummy.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 21, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Awesome breakfast! And interesting experiment with eggs too....  :-)


Thanks! It was fun to try out!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 21, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> That toast does look killer, yummy.


That French toast was pretty good. Something different for a change


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 21, 2020)

Great looking breakfast. While I'm not real big on sweets (I do have my moments) I would absolutely tie into some of that french toast. Nice experimentation on the eggs! Like.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 21, 2020)

everything looks great, i'd be going back to bed after that meal


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 21, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Great looking breakfast. While I'm not real big on sweets (I do have my moments) I would absolutely tie into some of that french toast. Nice experimentation on the eggs! Like.


Thanks gator! When I baught that loaf of brioche they had some other flavors as well. A braided chocolate and a braided vanilla. I might try one of those next time we do French toast.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 21, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> everything looks great, i'd be going back to bed after that meal


Thanks! Yes everyone did that day ...well not me lol . I can get a lot done when everyone is sleeping.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks delicious!! Have you ever done sous vide egg bites?


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks delicious!! Have you ever done sous vide egg bites?


No but when i was trying to find info on soft boiled eggs I saw them. Look like little mini quiches. I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2020)

What a wonderful breakfast to whip up with your son, huge Like! I'm a big French toast fan, like it far more than pancakes or waffles, and it goes perfect with sausage , ham, or bacon, pure maple syrup. Now I think I know what I'll make for brekky this morning! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 22, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> What a wonderful breakfast to whip up with your son, huge Like! I'm a big French toast fan, like it far more than pancakes or waffles, and it goes perfect with sausage , ham, or bacon, pure maple syrup. Now I think I know what I'll make for brekky this morning! RAY


Thanks Ray!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2020)

It's freezing cold down here this morning & I sure could use a good breakfast like that right now!!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 22, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> It's freezing cold down here this morning & I sure could use a good breakfast like that right now!!
> Nice job!
> Al


Thanks Al! It was deffinatly a good start for a cold day!


----------

